# The Crowned Cyclops ~~3/2/07 NEW Shots~~



## cryhavok (Jan 15, 2007)

Cutdown Mag host by Mac
Cree XR-E P3
Aspheric Lens
DD off 1 AW 18650
Tailswitch
Crown Aluminum bezel w/ glowpoxy






















and the "money" shot





Eventually, this will get a converter board and a Q-bin Cree XR-E. This has been in the works for so long that I just wanted to complete it. The beam is the same as the incredible shots that Newbie took with his aspheric lens.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

one more shot looking through the front of the lens


----------



## ming560 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

Hi Cryhavok,

Wow....so awesome:huh: ! Can you tell us where you get the Aspheric Lens:naughty: ?


----------



## jwl (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

anybody ever try one of the lenses with a hotwire? As good as it throws with an LED I bet a hotwire would be sweet.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

ming,
Thanks for the compliments. It has taken a long time to get the parts, but the end product is pretty sweet. I got the lens from http://www.surplusshed.com/ but I'll have to get back to you as to which one I used...I ordered the lens months ago :thinking:

jwl,
The main advantage with using the XR-E is the beam angle of light. All of the light goes forward, so most can be captured by the lens and put into the spot. With an incand bulb, you get a 360º light dispersion, so a lesser percentage of light will be captured by the lens. Same idea is true for a Lux or Seoul P4 with the 180º beam angle.


----------



## FirstDsent (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

Beamshots?

Bernie


----------



## ming560 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

Cryhavok,

Is it this one http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/pl1028.html *PRECISION PCX ASPHERIC LENS 50MM DIA, 35MM FL ?* . 
 
I also have this one and still looking another one with more FL.


----------



## ming560 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

Cryhavok,

I think the FL is not deep enough and hope can find another deeper one.


----------



## cryhavok (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

I was able to find my order confirmation e-mail and the lens I have is:
SKU: L3467
GLASS ASPHERIC LENS, 50MM DIA X 30MM FL

As for beamshots, look at this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140921

The light is running DD off a single rcr123. I will wait to do more beamshots when I get a suitable converter and brighter LED.


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*

Just an update...

I put in a GD1500 :devil: and changed the lens. The new Lux readings are

57,000 [email protected] meter 

Can you say instant on HID :rock:


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops*



cryhavok said:


> Just an update...
> 
> I put in a GD1500 :devil: and changed the lens. The new Lux readings are
> 
> ...




Changed the lens?? Are you still using the L3467? Whats a GD1500? GD500???


Mac


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**

Mac,

yes, the lens is now SKU: PL1072
PRECISION PCX ASPHERIC LENS 52MM DIA, 37MM FOCAL LENGTH

The lens is taller than the previous one, so the ridges on the bezel ring no longer "protect" the lens (i.e. about 1-2 mm of the lens sticks out further than the top of the bezel ring).

The GD1500 is a GD converter board from the SandwichShoppe set at 1.5A


----------



## DUQ (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**

Hey I just saw your reflection and noticed that you have no pants on in those pics  JK. That light must throw like a laser.


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**

What can I say, I'm a very busy man and can't waste my time worrying about petty things like pants and the such. 


I'll try to get some new beamshots up later tonight.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**



cryhavok said:


> Mac,
> 
> yes, the lens is now SKU: PL1072
> PRECISION PCX ASPHERIC LENS 52MM DIA, 37MM FOCAL LENGTH
> ...




Figures I just ordered 5 of the ones you previously said you where using 

Mac


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**

Here are some more pics of the setup.

The lens is now both larger in diameter and much taller. New on left, old on right:

















The difference in lux between the two is about 15,000 @ 1 meter.

Previously, the brightest light in my fleet was an Aleph 3/NG1000/XR-E. That baby put out about 13,000 [email protected] meter, which is incredible considering its size.

Here is a shot against my ceiling, about 1.5m away. Cyclops on left, A3 on right. Manual settings and exposure set to -2





not a very good comparison IMO. If I shine the A3 at a wall about a foot away, I can still see the details of what I'm shining at (the wall is dimpled). If I try this with the cyclops, it literally hurts to look at the spot and I can't see anything but a bright white square.

Here's a shot through the really dirty window in my dorm room to the adjacent dorm. I'd guess the distance is about 150-200 feet. There is a whole bunch of lux lost reflecting against the glass/being blocked by the crud, but I guess both lights experienced the same effect.

ambient light





A3





cyclops




and a little less blurry 





Needless to say, this thing throws like crazy!


----------



## skalomax (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

WOW!

Throw Monster!


----------



## 65535 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

I love the throw ability but that blue ring is killer.


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

The LED used was a P3 WG, which itself is very cool. Maybe I will put a P4 WH I have on hand (the same used in the A3) which should be both warmer and brighter (better all around  )

It isn't the prettiest beam, but who cares when you can light up things hundreds of yards away :devil:


----------



## NewBie (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

Very nice!

Appreciate you sharing the photos with all of us, thank you!


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

Well I was bored so I swapped out the P3 for a P4 WH. Took [email protected] meter readings and measurued ~60,000 lux. Not much of a gain, but still a gain. Tint of the bare led is definitely warmer, but through the optic, it is hard to tell a difference.

Took some pics of the "light engine" while I had it apart. What you see is a plastic disc that snaps in the bottom of the MagD heatsink. I soldered the GD converter directly to a copper plug that penetrates the disc in the middle. 











Oh, I don't know how I forgot, Cheers to Mac for making the host! :thanks:


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

HOLY....

that is a very nice light!!!!

the lens rocks


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

OK, who wants to make one of these for me????


----------



## gadagain (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

I would like to see how the lens hold on the head of the flashlight? Anyone could post a picture?


----------



## Libbs (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

VERY nice light, I love it! 

I have a question though.
All the aspherical single LED lights I see are somewhat big. Are there any aspherical lenses smaller that would do a similar job out there? I would love something like this but in a more pocketable size, like 1xcr123a in a small tube and a not so big head.


----------



## moraino (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

I am wondering if collimator can be placed betweem Cree and aspheric lens to save space so that the lens doesn't stick out that far out. This is n thread I am looking for and will continue to do so. Thanks for sharing. I won't regret missing the SAM Club HID sale if this thing works out. 

Henry


----------



## EatSleepRunBike (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**



Libbs said:


> VERY nice light, I love it!
> 
> I have a question though.
> All the aspherical single LED lights I see are somewhat big. Are there any aspherical lenses smaller that would do a similar job out there? I would love something like this but in a more pocketable size, like 1xcr123a in a small tube and a not so big head.



I want the same thing. I looked at that site for that lens and didn't find any lenses with a short enough focal length to be practical(at least not for a minimag).


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

Hey everyone,

I appreciate the continued interest. This light has really come together since I had the vision back in November!

Anyway, for a smaller lens, I don't know what to say. Perhaps you can get one of those Striker VG optics? 

The lens that I'm using will stick out that far regardless because it rests on the top of the head...it does not fit inside.

I've had a few questions of how the optic is held in place, so here are some pictures.

As stated, the optic just sits on top of the head exactly the same way as the window. It is simply sandwiched between the top of the head and the lip of the bezel ring.





Because the optic is thicker than the window, the bezel ring will not screw all the way down. The remedy for this is to remove a few threads from the top of the head. 






Once done, the bezel ring will screw all the way down while holding the lens securely.






Note: even though this is using the Kiu bezel, the regular maglight bezel will work the same.

I will put up a few more beamshots tomorrow showing the throw potential. Stay tuned.


----------



## LowTEC (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

good creation :goodjob:


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

I had some time for a few quick beamshots, so here goes  Camera was locked on all settings.

Here's a shot comparing the size of the cyclops, M2 Centurion, and Aleph 3/1x123






Tonight showed a full moon, so a lot of ambient light. Here's a shot of the M2 running a G90 w/ 2xrcr123's





And here's the cyclops on tight focus





Here's a shot of the cyclops with the head screwed all the way down (large uniform circle of light)





Here's one of the cyclops hitting a palm tree about 100 feet away





And here's one showing the long range capabilities. Target is a tree about 250 yards (confirmed with google satellite maps) away across the lake.


----------



## Senses (Mar 2, 2007)

damn it looks like a better thrower than my 24W HID! :lolsign: :rock:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 50mm aspherical lens in a 2D light (I had the lens ring machined and then the light engine was installed by Eric Miller), does the 52mm lens make a big difference?

I have pretty much ALL the aspherical lenses that SS has to offer including a 70mm with a 75mm FL, if anyone would like to try any of these lenses just PM me.

Ray


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 3, 2007)

What's the run time on this cycloptic beauty and how much was the final built cost ? Body, bezel, engine, emmiter and optic ?


----------



## Strauss (Mar 3, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics! I love how you can see the beam cut through the air :goodjob:


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 3, 2007)

Strauss,
I wish I had a HID to compare it to...oh well maybe one day.

Raybo,
The difference between the 50mm I had and the new 52mm definitely added quite a few [email protected] All said done, running at 1.5A, switching just the lenses yielded ~15,[email protected] difference between the 50mm and the 52mm. 

Secur1,
The light runs at 1.5A and the battery has a capacity of 2200mAh, so it should be good for about 1:20
Cost breakdown was:
~$100 for the host including tailswitch
$8 for the lens
$12 for the 18650 cell
$27 for bezel with glowpaint
$20 for the GD1500
$8 for the emitter
+ shipping for all of this
I think that's everything...

Strauss,
It is quite a sight to see at night. Literally like holding a lightsaber


----------



## Secur1 (Mar 3, 2007)

So who can make this for me at 200$ shipped ?


----------



## Slowrider (Mar 4, 2007)

nice work


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool Mod. Nice Throw performance, can the cyclope focus wide? Wow


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Thats is awsome. Nice work


----------



## greenlight (Mar 4, 2007)

but does it glow under the lens? That's what I want to see.


----------



## chesterqw (Mar 4, 2007)

i wonder if a HID would work with one of those aspheric lens?


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 7, 2007)

That is sick. Sick I tell you! I have a 2D Mag sitting here with the LED upgrade module. I definetly want to get one of these lenses!


----------



## dabiscake (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated 2/17**



cryhavok said:


> The GD1500 is a GD converter board from the SandwichShoppe set at 1.5A



Is this a custom-made board or just the regular GD board from the SS that you've biased to 1500mA? I'm asking because on the website, max current stated is 1000mA, as with the newer badboys, but I managed to push the older badboys higher than 1000mA before.
I saw the new GD board available but was still curious for reviews as to how it performs.

Thanks... and great looking light BTW!


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments fellas


greenlight, with glowpoxy around the base of the emitter, yes it will glow green and produce a doughnut of green light through the lens, after it has been charged of course. 

chesterqw, theoretically, any light source could be focused somewhat by the lens. The main factor is how much of the light from the source directly hits the lens. The difference between a Cree XR-E (70º beam angle) and the Seoul P4 (180º beam angle) produced quite a different beam, in terms of both lux and shape through the lens. The Cree works great because most of the light goes forward (instead of a 180 degree distribution) to be focused by the lens. A HID would work, but you have to figure that only a small fraction of the total light will hit the lens from the source, so it wouldn't produce a good spot beam considering how much light the HID bulb produces. Same goes for incandescent bulbs (both 360º beam radiation)

dabiscake,
I'm using a regular GD board from the shoppe with resistor1 = .05 and resistor2 = .10 In the description of the board, it says max output >1A, so I think it should be fine (so far it has caused no problems)


----------



## Sawtooth (Mar 12, 2007)

cryhavok,

Cool mod! :rock:

I have a few of these lenses, but they don't seem to fit the mag-D bezel quite right. In particular, the rubber o-ring does not seat properly. I was thinking of grinding down the folded-over part of the bezel with a sanding disk from the inside. Have you tried that at all? I was thinking that by doing that I wouldnt have to take the threads down on the head... What do you think?


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 12, 2007)

Sawtooth,

I'm not using the stock bezel, so I don't know if it will work. The KIU bezel I'm using still uses the same O-ring as stock and I think it produces an adequate seal. IIRC the stock bezel definately has a larger folded-over part. It is definitely a pain sanding down the threads.


----------



## LowTEC (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Cryhavok,

are you still using the stock reflector in it? what kinda heat sink you are using?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 14, 2007)

> i wonder if a HID would work with one of those aspheric lens?


An HID wouldn't work as well as it's an isotropic (360 degree) emitter. The reason that the Cree in particular does so well is that it projects most of its light into a narrow ~75 degree cone, almost all of which gets captured by the lens. With an HID, the brightest portion of the output would be the "Blue Ring" (the light reflecting off of the reflector)

In order to focus the HID light using a lens like this, a total internal reflecting optic would be needed -- that is, one that completely surrounds the bulb, captures all the light, then focuses it back into the optic using internal reflections.


----------



## ryball (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Crowned Cyclops *updated NEW BEAMSHOTS**

Where did you get the plastic disk? :help:



cryhavok said:


> Well I was bored so I swapped out the P3 for a P4 WH. Took [email protected] meter readings and measurued ~60,000 lux. Not much of a gain, but still a gain. Tint of the bare led is definitely warmer, but through the optic, it is hard to tell a difference.
> 
> Took some pics of the "light engine" while I had it apart. What you see is a plastic disc that snaps in the bottom of the MagD heatsink. I soldered the GD converter directly to a copper plug that penetrates the disc in the middle.
> 
> ...


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 6, 2007)

It was provided by Mac with the cutdown body.


----------



## Lips (Apr 7, 2007)

.

Cryhavok


Love this light, lots of fun. Thanks for making the build and bringing it to the forefront!













.


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks! and cool shots :thumbsup:

I' have a Mini Mini HID on the way that I plan to do some beamshots with to see if the light can out throw a HID...although I also have a FM3H-2 just in case the wimpy 2" stock reflector isn't up to the challenge :devil:

stay tuned...


----------



## ManBearPig (Apr 7, 2007)

Lips said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is that a chupacabra up that tree?

Very cool mod Cryhavok. I'm gonna have to try to build one.


----------



## cryhavok (Apr 7, 2007)

Well I received the Mac Mini-Mini HID today...all I can say is WOW.

The light has a nice metal 2" smooth reflector and my light-meter tells me ~65,000 [email protected] meter, whereas the Cyclops puts out ~57,000 [email protected] meter. I guess the light isn't in HID throw territory yet...

I can't wait to see what the 3" FM3H-2 head/reflector does to the beam 

I have some Q2 Cree XR-E's on the way so maybe there will an increase in lux with using the brighter LEDs...I'll keep this thread updated.


----------



## bombelman (May 8, 2007)

Insane mod, awesome throw... :bow:

I just found this thread. I tihnk I now know how to mod my'ol 2C Playskool Light...


----------



## julesb (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice work! How did you make the tailswitch?

Jules


----------



## beetleguise (Oct 24, 2007)

Where did you get the bezel? I have a 52mm aspherical myself, but I want the bezel for another light. 
Very nice light!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 25, 2007)

beetleguise said:


> Where did you get the bezel? I have a 52mm aspherical myself, but I want the bezel for another light.
> Very nice light!


That is a *Kiu Bezel Ring *originally sold in THIS THREAD in stainless, but later in AL in THIS THREAD.
They didn't protect the 52mm Aspheric completely, just a bit stuck out :scowl:, but the 50mm worked fine. I'll bet if you start an interest thread and AW, he'll do another run..


----------



## X_Marine (Oct 29, 2007)

Also as of 10/28/07, Kiu SS ver is available again. Kiu SS Bezel ring

ThanX
X..



Aircraft800 said:


> That is a *Kiu Bezel Ring *originally sold in THIS THREAD in stainless, but later in AL in THIS THREAD.
> They didn't protect the 52mm Aspheric completely, just a bit stuck out :scowl:, but the 50mm worked fine. I'll bet if you start an interest thread and AW, he'll do another run..


----------



## Horse (Nov 13, 2007)

so for those of use with limited modification experience, are you going to be offering a complete unit for sale and or a how-to? Obviously the lense fitting is easy enough, as is sourcing a host with tail switch (macs), but for me the hard part would be reasoning out the electro gizmos. I am not a total noob, but not a lot of my engineering degree was on this stuff and a small help would be appreicated. 

(of if one currently exists, can you point me in that direction?)


----------

